# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  هل صح حديث ان على وجهه سفعة من الشيطان

## حمووود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني اريد من افادتي في هذا الحديث وهل صحة جميع طرقه وقبلها هل الحديث صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ام لا 

حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْفَرَجِ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الزِّبْرِقَانِ، حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ عُبَيْدَةَ، أَخْبَرَنِي هُودُ بْنُ عَطَاءٍ، عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ*، قَالَ : كَانَ فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَجُلٌ يُعْجِبُنَا تَعْبُدُّهُ وَاجْتِهَادُهُ ، فَذَكَرْنَاهُ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِاسْمِهِ فَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ ، وَوَصَفْنَاهُ بِصِفَتِهِ فَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ ، فَبَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ نَذْكُرُهُ إِذْ طَلَعَ الرَّجُلُ ، قُلْنَا : هَا هُوَ ذَا ، قَالَ : " إِنَّكُمْ لَتُخْبِرُونِي عَنْ رَجُلٍ ، إِنَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ سَفْعَةً مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ " ، فَأَقْبَلَ حَتَّى وَقَفَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَمْ يُسَلِّمْ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " أَنْشَدْتُكَ بِاللَّهِ ، هَلْ قُلْتَ حِينَ وَقَفْتَ عَلَى الْمَجْلِسِ : مَا فِي الْقَوْمِ أَحَدٌ أَفْضَلُ مِنِّي أَوْ أَخْيَرُ مِنِّي " ؟ ! ، قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ نَعَمْ ، ثُمَّ دَخَلَ يُصَلِّي ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ يَقْتُلُ الرَّجُلَ ؟ " فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : أَنَا ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ فَوَجَدَهُ قَائِمًا يُصَلِّي ، فَقَالَ : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ أَقْتُلُ رَجُلا يُصَلِّي ، وَقَدْ نَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " عَنْ قَتْلِ الْمُصَلِّينَ ؟ " فَخَرَجَ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَا فَعَلْتَ ؟ " ، قَالَ : كَرِهْتُ أَنْ أَقْتُلَهُ وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي ، وَقَدْ " نَهَيْتَ عَنْ قَتْلِ الْمُصَلِّينَ " ، قَالَ عُمَرُ : أَنَا ، فَدَخَلَ فَوَجَدَهُ وَاضِعًا وَجْهَهُ ، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ : أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَفْضَلُ مِنِّي ، فَخَرَجَ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَهْ ؟ " ، قَالَ : وَجَدْتُهُ وَاضِعًا وَجْهَهُ ، فَكَرِهْتُ أَنْ أَقْتُلَهُ ، فَقَالَ : " مَنْ يَقْتُلُ الرَّجُلَ ؟ " ، فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ : أَنَا ، قَالَ : " أَنْتَ إِنْ أَدْرَكْتَهُ " ، قَالَ : فَدَخَلَ عَلِيٌّ فَوَجَدَهُ قَدْ خَرَجَ ، فَرَجَعَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَقَالَ : " مَهْ ؟ " ، قَالَ : وَجَدْتُهُ قَدْ خَرَجَ ، قَالَ :*" لَوْ قُتِلَ مَا اخْتَلَفَ فِي أُمَّتِي رَجُلانِ ، كَانَ أَوَّلَهُمْ وَآخِرَهُمْ "*، قَالَ مُوسَى : سَمِعْتُ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ كَعْبٍ ، يَقُولُ : هُوَ الَّذِي قَتَلَهُ عَلِيٌّ ذَا الثُّدَيَّةِ .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*جاء في السلسة الصحيحة* 
*(رقم:	2495*
*الحديث:	“ والذي نفسي بيده , لو قتلتموه لكان أول فتنة و آخرها “ .‏*
*قال الألباني في “ السلسلة الصحيحة “ 5 / 657 : أخرجه الإمام أحمد ( 5 / 42 ) : حدثنا روح حدثنا عثمان الشحام حدثنا # مسلم بن أبي بكرة عن أبيه # أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مر برجل ساجد - و هو ينطلق إلى الصلاة - فقضى الصلاة و رجع عليه و هو ساجد , فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : من يقتل هذا ? فقام رجل فحسر عن يديه فاخترط سيفه و هزه ثم قال : يا نبي الله ! بأبي أنت و أمي كيف أقتل رجلا ساجدا يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أن محمد عبده و رسوله ? ثم قال : من يقتل هذا ? فقام رجل فقال : أنا . فحسر عن زراعيه و اخترط سيفه و هزه حتى ارعدت يده فقال : يا نبي الله ! كيف أقتل رجلا ساجدا يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله , و أن محمدا عبده و رسوله ? فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره .** قلت : و هذا إسناد صحيح على شرط مسلم* *. و قال الهيثمي ( 6 / 225 ) : “ رواه أحمد و الطبراني من غير بيان شاف , و رجال أحمد رجال الصحيح “ . و عزاه الحافظ في “ الإصابة “ ( 2 / 174 - 175 ) لمحمد بن قدامة و الحاكم في “ المستدرك “ . و لم أره فيه بهذا السياق و إنما أخرج ( 2 / 146 ) من طريقين آخرين عن الشحام بإسناده حديثا آخر في الخوارج و صححه على شرط مسلم . و للحديث شاهد من حديث أنس نحوه . و فيه أن الرجل الأول الذي قام لقتله هو أبو بكر , و الثاني عمر , و زاد : “ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أيكم يقوم إلى هذا فيقتله ? قال علي : أنا . قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنت له إن أدركته . فذهب علي فلم يجد , فرجع فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أقتلت الرجل ? قال : لم أدر أين سلك من الأرض , فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن هذا أول قرن خرج من أمتي , لو قتلته ما اختلف من أمتي اثنان “ . أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 3 / 1019 - 1020 ) من طريق يزيد الرقاشي قال : حدثني أنس بن مالك به . قلت : و رجاله رجال مسلم , غير الرقاشي , و هو ضعيف . و تابعه موسى بن عبيدة : أخبرني هود بن عطاء عن أنس به نحوه . و فيه أن أبا بكر قال : كرهت أن أقتله و هو يصلي , و قد نهيت عن ضرب المصلين . أخرجه أبو يعلى ( 3 / 1025 - 1026 ) . قلت : و موسى بن عبيدة ضعيف . و له طريق ثالثة , يرويه عبد الرحمن بن شريك : حدثنا أبي عن الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن أنس به نحوه , لكن ليس فيه حديث الترجمة . أخرجه البزار ( ص 207 ) . قلت : و هذا إسناد فيه ضعف من أجل شريك و ابنه . و له شاهد آخر يرويه جامع بن مطر الحبطي : حدثنا أبو رؤبة شداد بن عمران القيسي عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن أبا بكر جاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , فقال : يا رسول الله ! إني مررت بوادي كذا و كذا , فإذا رجل متخشع حسن الهيئة يصلي . فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اذهب إليه فاقتله . قال : فذهب إليه أبو بكر , فلما رآه على تلك الحال كره أن يقتله , فرجع إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم , قال : فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعمر : اذهب فاقتله , فذهب عمر فرآه على تلك الحال التي رآه أبو بكر قال فكره أن يقتله قال فرجع , فقال : يا رسول الله ! إني رأيته يصلي متخشعا فكرهت أن أقتله , قال : يا علي ! اذهب فاقتله , قال , فذهب علي فلم يره , فرجع علي فقال : يا رسول الله ! إنه لم يره , فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن هذا و أصحابه يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم , يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية ثم لا يعودون فيه , حتى يعود السهم في فوقه , فاقتلوهم , هم شر البرية . أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 15 ) . قلت : و إسناده حسن , رجاله ثقات معروفون , غير أبي روبة هذا , و قد وثقه ابن حبان و روى عنه يزيد بن عبد الله الشيباني أيضا و قال الهيثمي ( 6 / 225 ) : “ رواه أحمد و رجاله ثقات “ .‏ثم صرح في الصفحة التالية أنه صح هو و حديث أبي بكرة المتقدم , حديث الترجمة . ( فوقه ) : في “ النهاية “ : “ فوق السهم : موضع الوتر منه “ .* 

*المجلد:5)*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*لفظة: "نهيت عن قتل المصلين".*
*أخرج أبو يعلى (1|90) في مسنده حدثنا محمد بن الفرج حدثنا محمد بن الزبرقان حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة أخبرني هود بن عطاء : عن أنس بن مالك قال : كان في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل يعجبنا تعبده واجتهاده فذكرناه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باسمه فلم يعرفه ووصفناه بصفته فلم يعرفه فبينما نحن نذكره إذ طلع الرجل قلنا : ها هو ذا قال: إنكم لتخبروني عن رجل إن على وجهه سفعة من الشيطان فأقبل حتى وقف عليهم ولم يسلم فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : أنشدتك بالله هل قلت حين وقفت على المجلس : ما في القوم أحد أفضل مني أو أخير مني ؟ ! قال : اللهم نعم؛ ثم دخل يصلي؛ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من يقتل الرجل؟ فقال: أبو بكر: أنا فدخل عليه فوجده قائما يصلي؛ فقال: سبحان الله أقتل رجلا يصلي وقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قتل المصلين؟ فخرج فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما فعلت؟ قال : كرهت أن أقتله وهو يصلي وقد نهيتَ عن قتل المصلين قال عمر : أنا فدخل فوجده واضعًا وجهه فقال عمر : أبو بكر أفضل مني فخرج فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الله عليه و سلم: مه ؟ قال وجدته واضعًا وجهه فكرهت أن أقتله فقال : من يقتل الرجل ؟ فقال علي : أنا قال : أنت إن أدركته قال : فدخل علي فوجده قد خرج فرجع إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: مه ؟ قال : وجدته قد خرج قال: لو قتل ما اختلف في أمتي رجلان كان أولهم وآخرهم".*
*قال موسى سمعت محمد بن كعب يقول: هو الذي قتله علي ذا الثدية.*
*وإسناده تالف، فيه موسى بن عبيدة وهو متروك .*

*كتبه/ أبو عاصم البركاتي المصري*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

هذا من باب الفائدة  والمشاركة,  والإجابة الصحيحة تأتي  من طلبة العلم ؟

----------


## حمووود

جزاك الله خير اخوي ابو انس وكتب لك الاجر

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بعيدًا عن صحة الحديث من ضعفه، هل يحق لأحد أن يقول عن هذا الحديث أنه: (باطل)، أفيدونا بارك الله فيكم؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

الحديث في متنه نكارة وغرابة .
قال محققو مسند أحمد ( 20431 ) :
____________
 (1) رجاله رجال الصحيح، لكن في متنه نكارة، وقد تفرد به مسلمُ بن أبي بكرة عن أبيه، وعثمانُ الشحام عن مسلم بن أبي بكرة، وعثمان وثقه غير واحد، لكن قال فيه يحيى القطان: تعرف وتنكر، ولم يكن عندي بذاك. وقال النسائي: ليس بالقوي، مع أنه قال فيه في موضع آخر: ليس به بأس. وقال الدارقطني: يعتبر به، وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم: ليس بالمتين عندهم.وأخرجه ابن أبي عاصم في "السنة" (938) من طريق روح بن عبادة، بهذا الإسناد.
وفي الباب عن أبي سعيد الخدري، سلف برقم (11118) ، وفي آخره أن النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قال في الرجل: "إن هذا وأصحابه يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم.." وذكر حديث الخوارج. وإسناده ضعيف.
وعن أنس عند البزار (1851- كشف الأستار) ، وأبي يعلى (90) و (3668) و (4127) و (4143) ، والبيهقي في "الدلائل" 6/287-288، وأبي نعيم في "الحلية" 3/52 و226. وطرقه كلها ضعيفة.
وعن جابر بن عبد الله عند أبي يعلى (2215) ، ورجاله رجال الصحيح.
ورابع من مرسل عامر الشعبي عند سعيد بن يحيى الأموي في "مغازيه"، أورده الحافظ في "الفتح" 12/299، وفيه أن الرجل الذي أمر النبي صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بقتله اعترض عليه في قسمة الغنائم، وقال: إنك لتقسم وما ترى عدلاً.أهـ

وقال محقق مسند أبي يعلى ( 90 ) : إسناده ضعيف .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وقال شيخنا محمد عمرو بن عبد اللطيف رحمه الله في " أحاديث ومرويات في الميزان ": روى أبو يعلى (90 ، 4143) والدارقطني من طريق محمد بن الزبرقان ، والآجري في «الشريعة» ( ص30 ) من طريق زيد بن الحباب ـ أيضاً ـ قالا : حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة قال : حدثني هود بن عطاء الحنفي عن أنس بن مالك قال : « كان فينا شاب ذو عبادة وزهد ، فوصفناه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وسميناه باسمه ، فلم يعرفه ، فبينما نحن كذلك إذ أقبل ، فقلنا : يا رسول الله ، هو ذا ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إني لأرى على وجهه سفعة من شيطان » ، فجاء فسلم على القوم فردوا السلام ، فقال له رسول الله ـ ? ـ : « جعلت في نفسك أن ليس في القوم أحد خيراً منك ؟ » فقال : نعم ، ثم ولَّى ودخل المسجد ، فقال رسول الله : « من يقتل الرجل ؟ » فقال أبو بكر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ : أنا ، فدخل المسجد ، فوجده يصلي فقال أبو بكر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ : وجدته يصلي ، وقد نهينا عن قتل المصلين ، فجاء فقال له النبي ـ ? ـ : « مه يا أبا بكر » ،فقال ـ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ـ : « من يقتل الرجل ؟ » فقال عمر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ : أنا. فدخل المسجد فوجده ساجداً ، فقال : أقتل رجلاً يصلي وقد نهينا عن ضرب المصلين ؟ فجاء فقال له النبي ـ ? ـ : « مه يا عمر » قال عمر ـ رضي الله عنه ـ : وجدته ساجداً ، وقد نهيناً عن ضرب المصلين ... » الحديث. وهذا لفظ الآجري .
وله طرق مطولة ومختصره عنده ( ص28 ـ 29 ) وفي «المجمع» (6/225 : 227) ليس فيها النهي عن قتل المصلين أو ضربهم .
وفي هذا الإسناد : موسى بن عبيدة ، وهو متروك كما قال الهيثمي ـ رحمه الله ـ (1/296). وهود بن عطاء تناوله ابن حبان في «المجروحين» (3/96) فالسند تالف ، والمتن بالغ النكارة .

----------


## عمر رأفت

أخرجه الضياء المقدسى فى المختارة من أربع طرق بأربع أسانيد معا ـ ليس فيها الا ثقة
 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْمَجْدِ زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَامِدٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ، بِأَصْبَهَانَ: أَنَّ سَعِيدَ بْنَ أَبِي الرَّجَاءِ الصَّيْرَفِيَّ أَخْبَرَهُمْ، أبنا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَحْمُودٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ، أبنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ابْنُ الْمُقْرِئِ، ثنا أَبُو الدَّحْدَاحِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي حُصَيْنٍ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ، ثنا مُوسَى بْنُ عَامِرٍ، ثنا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ، ثنا الأَوْزَاعِيُّ ح. قَالَ ابْنُ الْمُقْرِئِ: وَأبنا أَبُو عَرُوبَةَ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَثِيرٍ، ثنا مُؤَمَّلُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ، أبنا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ، ثنا الأَوْزَاعِيُّ. وَأَخْبَرَتْنَا أُمُّ حَبِيبَةَ عَائِشَةُ بِنْتُ مَعْمَرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْوَاحِدِ بْنِ الْفَاخِرِ، بِأَصْبَهَانَ، أَنَّ سَعِيدَ بْنَ أَبِي الرَّجَاءِ الصَّيْرَفِيَّ أَخْبَرَهُمْ، أبنا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَحْمُودٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ، أبنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ابْنُ الْمُقْرِئِ، ثنا أَبُو الدَّحْدَاحِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ التَّمِيمِيُّ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ، ثنا أَبُو عَامِرٍ مُوسَى بْنُ عَامِرِ بْنِ خُرَيْمٍ، ثنا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ، ثنا الأَوْزَاعِيُّ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ، عَنْ أَنَسٍ، قَالَ: ذُكِرَ رَجُلٌ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ k فَذَكَرُوا مِنْ قُوَتِهِ فِي الْجِهَادِ وَالاجْتِهَادِ فِي الْعِبَادَةِ، فَأَقْبَلَ الرَّجُلُ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ k: " وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنِّي لأَرَى فِي وَجْهِهِ سَفْعَةً مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ "، ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ k: " هَلْ حَدَّثْتَ نَفْسَكَ حِينَ أَشْرَفْتَ عَلَيْنَا أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي الْقَوْمِ أَحَدٌ خَيْرًا مِنْكَ؟ " قَالَ: نَعَمْ. وَذَهَبَ فَاخْتَطَّ مَسْجِدًا، وَصَفَّ قَدَمَيْهِ يُصَلِّي، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ k: " أَيُّكُمْ يَقُومُ إِلَيْهِ فَيَقْتُلُهُ؟ " فَذَهَبَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ فَوَجَدَهُ يُصَلِّي، قَالَ: فَهَابَ أَنْ يَقْتُلَهُ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ k: " أَيُّكُمْ يَقُومُ إِلَيْهِ فَيَقْتُلُهُ؟ "، فَقَامَ عُمَرُ، فَقَالَ: أَنَا أَذْهَبُ إِلَيْهِ، فَوَجَدَهُ يُصَلِّي، فَصَنَعَ مِثْلَ مَا صَنَعَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ. فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ: أَنَا، فَقَالَ: " أَنْت إِنْ أَدْرَكْتَهُ "، فَذَهَبَ فَوَجَدَهُ قَدِ انْصَرَفَ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ k: " إِنَّ هَذَا الأَوَلَ قَرْنٌ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ أُمَّتِي، لَوْ قَتَلَهُ مَا اخْتَلَفَ اثْنَانِ مِنْ أُمَّتِي "، ثُمَّ قَالَ: " إِنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ افْتَرَقَتْ عَلَى إِحْدَى وَسَبْعِينَ فِرْقَةً، وَإِنَّ أُمَّتِي سَتَفْتَرِقُ عَلَى اثْنَتَيْنِ وَسَبْعِينَ فِرْقَةً، كُلُّهَا فِي النَّارِ إِلا وَاحِدَةً، وَهِيَ الْجَمَاعَةُ ". اللَّفْظُ وَاحِدٌ غَيْرَ أَنَّ فِي رِوَايَةِ الثَّقَفِيِّ: " أَوَلُ "، وَعِنْدَهُ: " فِي أُمَّتِي ".

و الخبر من أقوى طرق حديث (افتراق الأمة)
فإن سقط ، سقط معه حديث افتراق الأمة !!!

----------


## حمووود

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيراً


آمين وإيَّاكم

----------


## أحمد الأقطش

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمر رأفت
					

أخرجه الضياء المقدسى فى المختارة من أربع طرق بأربع أسانيد معا ـ ليس فيها الا ثقة ...... و الخبر من أقوى طرق حديث (افتراق الأمة) فإن سقط ، سقط معه حديث افتراق الأمة !!!


هذه الطرق كلها مآلها إلى طريق واحدة هي طريق الوليد بن مسلم. وهذا الحديث يرويه الأوزاعي، واختُلف عنه:
1- فرواه الوليد بن مسلم [معجم ابن المقرئ 411]، عنه، عن قتادة، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
2- وخالفه يحيى بن عبد الله البابلتي فقال [حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم 3/52]: عن الأوزاعي، عن يزيد الرقاشي، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهو الصحيح.
إسناد الوليد مقلوب، والحديث معروف عن يزيد رواه عنه عكرمة بن عمار [مسند أبي يعلى 4127].

والله أعلى وأعلم*

----------


## حمووود

بارك الله فيك اخوي احمد .

روى يزيد الرقاشي عن أنس بن مالك قال: جاء جبريل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ساعةٍ ما كان يأتيه فيها متغيّر اللون، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  مالي أراك متغير اللون  فقال: يا محمد جئتُكَ في الساعة التي أمر الله بمنافح النار أن تنفخ فيها، ولا ينبغي لمن يعلم أن جهنم حق، و أن النار حق، وأن عذاب القبر حق، وأن عذاب الله أكبر أنْ تقرّ عينه حتى يأمنها. 
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يا جبريل صِف لي جهنم  
قال: نعم، إن الله تعالى لمّا خلق جهنم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فاحْمَرّت، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فابْيَضّت، ثم أوقد عليها ألف سنة فاسْوَدّت، فهي سوداء مُظلمة لا ينطفئ لهبها ولا جمرها .... الخ
هل يتقوى يزيد الرقاشي في الحديث بداية الموضوع؟؟؟

----------


## المتأني

> *هذه الطرق كلها مآلها إلى طريق واحدة هي طريق الوليد بن مسلم. وهذا الحديث يرويه الأوزاعي، واختُلف عنه:
> 1- فرواه الوليد بن مسلم [معجم ابن المقرئ 411]، عنه، عن قتادة، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
> 2- وخالفه يحيى بن عبد الله البابلتي فقال [حلية الأولياء لأبي نعيم 3/52]: عن الأوزاعي، عن يزيد الرقاشي، عن أنس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وهو الصحيح.
> إسناد الوليد مقلوب، والحديث معروف عن يزيد رواه عنه عكرمة بن عمار [مسند أبي يعلى 4127].
> 
> والله أعلى وأعلم*


*3- وخالفه بشر بن بكر في دلائل النبوة
دلائل النبوة ـ للبيهقى (6/ 287)
 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ وأبو سعيد محمد بن موسى بن الفضل قالا حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب حدثنا الربيع بن سليمان 
حدثنا بشر بن بكر عن الأوزاعي قال حدثنا الرقاشي عن أنس بن مالك*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

زاد الله جميعا من فضله.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t144592/

----------


## محمد التهامي البروف

ما شرح الحديث و اقوال اهل العلم فيه بارك الله فيكم ؟

----------

